# Canton GLE 490 zu wenig Bass! Liegt es am Verstärker?



## Falco (27. September 2011)

*Canton GLE 490 zu wenig Bass! Liegt es am Verstärker?*

Hallo Leute

Ich habe seit einer Woche die Canton GLE 490 und bin vom Tiefton/Bass nicht sehr überzeugt. Kann das an meinem Verstärker liegen, oder liegt es an den Lautsprechern?
Mein Verstärker ist der Onkyo TX-SR508. 
Ich habe mir jetzt schon einen Canton Sub 6 bestellt, aber ich wollte nur noch mal wissen, ob es nicht doch am verstärker liegt und der die Lautsprecher noch gar nicht ausreizt.

Habt ihr ne Idee? Im Setup im Verstärker habe ich eigentlich alles richtig eingestellt.


----------



## Madz (27. September 2011)

*AW: Canton GLE 490 zu wenig Bass! Liegt es am Verstärker?*

Mal eine ganz "blöde" Frage: Hast du die Lautsprecher vorher nicht gehört? So hättest du es vorher einschätzen können.


----------



## Falco (27. September 2011)

*AW: Canton GLE 490 zu wenig Bass! Liegt es am Verstärker?*

ja ich hatte sie mir mal im Media markt angehört und da war eigentlich mehr bass dahinter, hmm vllt liegt es auch an meinem Raum, in den ecken des raumes ist reichlich bass, wenn ich mal mehr aufdrehe aber in der mitte wo ich sitze spüre ich kaum bass,...


----------



## Madz (27. September 2011)

*AW: Canton GLE 490 zu wenig Bass! Liegt es am Verstärker?*

Wie du "spürst" kaum Bass? Den Tiefton sollst du hören, nicht fühlen.  Wenn du Vibrationen spürst, stehen die Lautsprecher falsch und können zum Dröhnen neigen.


----------



## Falco (27. September 2011)

*AW: Canton GLE 490 zu wenig Bass! Liegt es am Verstärker?*

falsch stehen die lautsprecher glaub ich nicht, ja den Tiefton höre ich schon  aber gerade bei House, Hip Hop oder ähnlicher Musik, fehlt mir eindeutig die spürbaren bass, wie es ein subwoofer tut....


----------



## Madz (27. September 2011)

*AW: Canton GLE 490 zu wenig Bass! Liegt es am Verstärker?*

Wie gesagt, Bass sollte man eigentlich nicht späre, sondern nur hören können.


----------



## nfsgame (27. September 2011)

*AW: Canton GLE 490 zu wenig Bass! Liegt es am Verstärker?*

Kommt auf den Pegel und die Membranfläche an . Noch nie auf nem Konzert gewesen?

Dumme Frage: Die Lautsprecher stehen im Setup schon auf "Large"/"Big", oder?


----------



## david430 (27. September 2011)

*AW: Canton GLE 490 zu wenig Bass! Liegt es am Verstärker?*

ohje, in den ecken ist viel bass, in der mitte nicht, wenn ich das lese.  das sind bassreflexboxen, du musst die recht weit von der wand wegstellen, sonst hast en bereich, wo enorm viel bass ist, und im rest des zimmers haste dann fast nix.^^ aber mit standboxen einen spürbaren bass. das ist sowieso die frage. dafür sind standboxen nicht ausgelegt. die sollen guten sound vermitteln und nicht die tassen vom tisch hüpfen lassen


----------



## nfsgame (27. September 2011)

*AW: Canton GLE 490 zu wenig Bass! Liegt es am Verstärker?*

Das hat eher wenig mit Bassreflex oder nicht zu tun. Das es in den Ecken viel Bass gibt hat eher den Hintergrund, dass sich dort Wellenmaxima befinden. Ebenso solltest du aufhören zu verallgemeinern: Es gibt viele Standlautsprecher, die schon gut "krawumm" haben. 
Wenn ich deinen Post noch mal durchlese, kann man ihn schon beinahe als Spam klassifizieren...


----------



## SchwarzerQuader (27. September 2011)

*AW: Canton GLE 490 zu wenig Bass! Liegt es am Verstärker?*



Madz schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, Bass sollte man eigentlich nicht späre, sondern nur hören können.


 
Man könnte auch sagen, Musik generell soll man eigentlich nicht nur hören, sondern auch spüren. 

Aber weg vom Geschwafel: Wie nfsgame schon sagt spürt man tiefe Frequenzen ab gewissen Pegeln schon, also ist das nicht zwangsläufig "falsch". Wobei ich bei dem Aufbau des Threaderstellers Dir schon wieder mehr recht gebe.

Stehende Wellen mit Auslöschungen (kein Bass) und Verstärkung (Dröhnen) werden sich immer im Raum ausbilden. So wie Du es beschreibst scheinen die Boxen ungünstig zu stehen. Andere Gründe will ich nicht ausschließen, aber die Position würde ich testweise mal etwas ändern.


----------



## Gast12348 (27. September 2011)

*AW: Canton GLE 490 zu wenig Bass! Liegt es am Verstärker?*



Madz schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, Bass sollte man eigentlich nicht späre, sondern nur hören können.


 
Falsch, Musik spürt man auch, und das ist auch ganz normal und gewollt, die Psychoacoustik behinhaltet neben dem hören, auch das fühlen von Musik, das ist teilweise ein wichtiger bestandteil für das Musik Empfinden. 

Stell dir mal vor in ner Disco würdest du z.b bei Techno den bass nicht spüren, dann könntest du sofort erkennen wer sich drogen eingeworfen hat, denn die Vibrationen der Tiefen frequenzen lösen einen art Rauschzustand aus bei dem Euphorie und Glücksgefühle ausgelöst werden, es hat ne gewisse Stimulanz tiefe frequenzen zu spüren. Je nach stärke können die gefühle von Euphorie und Glücksgefühle zu unwohlsein und Panik bis hin zu Halluzinationen ( im infraschall bereich ) führen

Achja falls beim AVR alles korrekt eingestellt ist, dann ist das wie so meist bei billigen AVR´s die haben im Bassbereich einfach extreme schwächen.


----------



## doceddy (27. September 2011)

*AW: Canton GLE 490 zu wenig Bass! Liegt es am Verstärker?*

Spürst du den Bass auch bei hohen Lautstärken nicht bzw. wie laut hörst du Musik?


----------



## kingkoolkris (27. September 2011)

*AW: Canton GLE 490 zu wenig Bass! Liegt es am Verstärker?*

Würde auch als erstes am AV-Receiver überprüfen ob die Front-Lautsprecher auf "Large" stehen. Wenn da "Small" steht, direkt umstellen bitte.

Wenn's schon auf Large steht, liegt's eindeutig an der Raumakustik. Die GLE 490 können mit jeweils 2x20cm Tieftonchassis definitiv genügend Druck erzeugen, dein Receiver hat auch keine Mühe sie mit Leistung zu bedienen ob des recht hohen Wirkungsgrades der Canton.
Da hilft nur eins: Boxen rücken, hier können auch ein paar Zentimeter ausschlaggebend sein.

Ansonsten: einfach mal nach "Bassloch" und/oder "Raummoden" googeln


----------



## Gast12348 (27. September 2011)

*AW: Canton GLE 490 zu wenig Bass! Liegt es am Verstärker?*

Nüzt alles nix wenn der AVR untenrum einfach keine Puste hat, grad bei billigen AVR´s ist das nen Problem.


----------



## Murxwitz (27. September 2011)

*AW: Canton GLE 490 zu wenig Bass! Liegt es am Verstärker?*

evtl ein Lautsprecher verpolt angeschlossen?


----------



## Bier (27. September 2011)

*AW: Canton GLE 490 zu wenig Bass! Liegt es am Verstärker?*

Also ich hab die GLE 490 auch und ich kann sagen, dass man den Bass ab einem bestimmten Pegel deutlich spüren kann. Ich würd den Pegel mal bei etwas über Zimmerlautstärke einstufen. Und wenn ich die Lautsprecher an ihre Belastungsgrenze treibe, drückt ein Kickbass dermaßen in den Magen. Also das Potential haben diese Lautsprecher auf jeden Fall


----------



## Falco (27. September 2011)

*AW: Canton GLE 490 zu wenig Bass! Liegt es am Verstärker?*

Danke erstmal für die antworten! Endlich mal jemand der sagt das mann bei Musik den Bass spüren muss, wenn man oft auf Disco/Konzert ist weiß mann das!

Boxen sind auf Large im AVR eingestellt, Bass und treble sind auf +10 eingestellt, klingt optimal, fehlt halt nur ein wenig der spürbare bass. 

Verrücken kann und will ich die boxen eigentlich nicht mehr weiter weg von der wand, sonst stehen die ja fast mitten im Zimmer und das sieht dezent ******* aus!


----------



## sipsap (27. September 2011)

*AW: Canton GLE 490 zu wenig Bass! Liegt es am Verstärker?*



Falco schrieb:


> Danke erstmal für die antworten! Endlich mal jemand der sagt das mann bei Musik den Bass spüren muss, wenn man oft auf Disco/Konzert ist weiß mann das!
> 
> Boxen sind auf Large im AVR eingestellt, Bass und treble sind auf +10 eingestellt, klingt optimal, fehlt halt nur ein wenig der spürbare bass.
> 
> Verrücken kann und will ich die boxen eigentlich nicht mehr weiter weg von der wand, sonst stehen die ja fast mitten im Zimmer und das sieht dezent ******* aus!


 
sind dies deine ersten hifi-boxen?


----------



## Falco (27. September 2011)

*AW: Canton GLE 490 zu wenig Bass! Liegt es am Verstärker?*

Mein erstes System was aus Standlautsprechern, AVR und ohne Subwoofer besteht...


----------



## sipsap (27. September 2011)

*AW: Canton GLE 490 zu wenig Bass! Liegt es am Verstärker?*



Falco schrieb:


> Mein erstes System was aus Standlautsprechern, AVR und ohne Subwoofer besteht...


 
das beantwortet aber meine frage nicht 

wenn du vorher nur 2.1-systeme aus dem pc-bereich hattest kann sein das du "anderen" bass gewohnt bist. hab die GLE490 ja selber. bass ist ausreichend vorhanden imho und aber einer gewissen lautstärke spürbar. bei diesen pc-wummersubs ist dieser effekt des spürens stärker dafür ist die bassqualität wesentlich mieser (unpräzise, soundmatsch).


----------



## nfsgame (27. September 2011)

*AW: Canton GLE 490 zu wenig Bass! Liegt es am Verstärker?*



Falco schrieb:


> wenn man oft auf Disco/Konzert ist weiß mann das!


 
Manchmal bin ich auch derjenige der es die Leute beim Konzert spüren lässt  (*Fader hochschieb*).


----------



## Falco (27. September 2011)

*AW: Canton GLE 490 zu wenig Bass! Liegt es am Verstärker?*

Ja ich bin solche Hifi standboxen nicht gewöhnt, hatte vorher halt nur subwoofer und kleine lautsprecher und von der Party halt bin ich auch nur den bass gewöhnt dewegen ist das alles noch neuland für mich!


----------



## Rudiratlos (28. September 2011)

*AW: Canton GLE 490 zu wenig Bass! Liegt es am Verstärker?*

ich will dir ja nicht zu nahe treten, aber mit echtem HiFi hat der AV Receiver nix zu tun!

Kauf dir eine Richtige HiFi Endstufe/Amp, aber die AV Gurken, mit ihren Klangferschlimmbesserern, die meist nichtmal abschaltbar sind, das ist nix, wenn du Musik richtig höhren willst, dann hänge mal sowas  oder sowas an deine Canton!


----------



## Falco (28. September 2011)

*AW: Canton GLE 490 zu wenig Bass! Liegt es am Verstärker?*

hmm ja, aber erstens ist das mir zu teuer und zweitens brauche ich den avr um alle geräte einfach anschließen zu können...

was sagt ihr zu diesem verstärker? http://www.amazon.de/exec/obidos/ASIN/b002s4cudg/geizhalspre03-21/ref=nosim?m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF

oder der http://www.amazon.de/dp/B002GHHANK/...de=asn&creative=22506&creativeASIN=B002GHHANK


----------



## Rudiratlos (28. September 2011)

*AW: Canton GLE 490 zu wenig Bass! Liegt es am Verstärker?*

dann sowas, der kann 5.1, hat viele eingänge, und excelente HiFi endstufen! ist eben echte HiFi Qualität! und eine 100Watt endstufe extra für nen Passiven Subwoofer mit Lautstärkeregler !

Technics SA-AX6 Dolby Surround Reciever/6-Kanal Eingang | eBay


----------



## Gast12348 (28. September 2011)

*AW: Canton GLE 490 zu wenig Bass! Liegt es am Verstärker?*



Rudiratlos schrieb:


> dann sowas, der kann 5.1, hat viele eingänge, und excelente HiFi endstufen! ist eben echte HiFi Qualität! und eine 100Watt endstufe extra für nen Passiven Subwoofer mit Lautstärkeregler !
> 
> Technics SA-AX6 Dolby Surround Reciever/6-Kanal Eingang | eBay


 
Da stehen einem ja die Haare zu berge, bitte bitte wenn man keine ahnung hat einfach mal nix schreiben.......... 

Nen Dolby Surround Verstärker zu empfehlen .... ja es ist zwar HiFi nach DIN45500 zertifiziert, aber ein paar sachen sollten doch skeptisch machen, zum einen kann das ding nur Dolby Pro Logic, d.h es ist kein Dolby Digital Receiver, kann kein DTS, kann 5.1 nur ausgeben wenn man ein 5.1 signal einspeist !!! ( Dolby Pro Logic ist kein 5.1 !!! ) Er hat keinerlei Digital eingänge,
Die leistungs angaben beziehen sich auf 2 Kanäle ( man beachte die leistungsaufnahme von nur 300Watt ) Technics beschreibt immer die Maximale Leistungsaufnahme und nicht die durchschnittliche, daher kanns schon garnicht sein das er 2*100 Watt und nochmal 100 watt für nen Woofer ausgibt. 

Lieber Rudi ich glaube du hast noch nie nen AVR Boliden gehört .... sonst würdest du nicht so große Töne spucken. Bist du Irgendwie Technics Fanboy ? *ggg* Da is auch nicht alles Gold was glänzt  Wobei die Mash Endstufen sind schon was feines.

Ich kanns nur immer wieder Empfehlen, Yamaha AVR ab ner gewissen klasse bsp RX-V6xx und höher. Erstens haben die ne Pure Dircet Schaltung, zweitens das Top Art Design der Endstufen, drittens haben alle ab ner gewissen klasse für jeden einzelnen Kanal nen Vorverstärker ausgang. Falls einem mal wirklich die Endstufen im Stereo oder Surround Modus zu schwach sind, kann man auch ne Endstufe zurückgreifen ( meist aber nicht mal nötig, mein RX-V640 schafft es mühelos meine Boxen anzutreiben und haut nen verdammt guten Bass raus ) Da komm ich nichtmal auf den gedanken einer meiner sehr guten Stereo Amps zusätzlich dran zu klemmen.


----------



## Bier (28. September 2011)

*AW: Canton GLE 490 zu wenig Bass! Liegt es am Verstärker?*

Also ich betreibe meine GLE490 auch an nem Yamaha RX-V767 (ja es ist ein AVR) und schalte wenn ich Musik höre einfach die von dfence erwähnte Pure Direct Schaltung ein. Dann gibts auch keine Klangverfälschungen o.ä. . 



Falco schrieb:


> Boxen sind auf Large im AVR eingestellt,  Bass und treble sind auf +10 eingestellt, klingt optimal, fehlt halt nur  ein wenig der spürbare bass.


Bass und Treble auf +10!? Okay es hat ja jeder seinen eigenen Geschmack, aber das ist doch schon sehr extrem. Gerade bei den Cantons, die im Hochtonbereich von Natur aus schon so ''aufdringlich'' sind.
Ich bin auch von nem Sub-Sat System auf die Lautsprecher umgestiegen und hab den Bass am anfang auch per EQ angehoben, da ich mehr gewohnt war, aber mitlerweile schalte ich sämtliche Klangregelungen aus. Wenn man sich einmal dran gewöhnt hat und dann richtig qualitativ gut aufgenommene Musik hört, fällt man vor Staunen fast vom Stuhl  Da hör ich mir sogar Klassik an, zumal diese meist viel besser aufgenommen ist als die Lieder die man so in den Charts findet. 



dfence schrieb:


> [...]drittens haben alle ab ner gewissen klasse für  jeden einzelnen Kanal nen Vorverstärker ausgang. Falls einem mal  wirklich die Endstufen im Stereo oder Surround Modus zu schwach sind,  kann man auch ne Endstufe zurückgreifen[...]


 Wie meinst du das genau? Wenn ich ne seperate Endstufe anschließe, kann ich die Lautsprecherausgänge des AVR's aber nicht mehr nutzen oder? Also das ich z.B. 2 Frontlautsprecherpaare hätte.


----------



## LordMeuchelmord (28. September 2011)

*AW: Canton GLE 490 zu wenig Bass! Liegt es am Verstärker?*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Manchmal bin ich auch derjenige der es die Leute beim Konzert spüren lässt  (*Fader hochschieb*).


 
Kenne ich durch meine eigenen Veranstaltungen wo dann bis zu acht 15"ler zum Einsatz kommen (Fader nicht notwenig, da vorher schon vom unserem Mischer der nötige Druck eingestellt wird) oder von Konzerten die ich selber besuche.

Aber @ Home ist das einfach nicht das gleiche und ist auch nicht zwingend erforderlich, da man dort doch eher zur Entspannung Musik "hören" will.


----------



## HAWX (28. September 2011)

LordMeuchelmord schrieb:
			
		

> Kenne ich durch meine eigenen Veranstaltungen wo dann bis zu acht 15"ler zum Einsatz kommen



Das ist für NFS Spielzeug


----------



## Falco (29. September 2011)

*AW: Canton GLE 490 zu wenig Bass! Liegt es am Verstärker?*

Hmm jetzt weiß ich woran es liegt, es liegt nicht an dem Verstärker (AVR), nicht an den Einstellungen und auch nicht an den GLE 490er... Sondern es liegt an meinem schei.... Zimmer! Ich habe in der Mitte des Raumes ein Bassloch, quasie spüre ich dort kein bass und da ich mich dort die meiste zeit aufhalte ist das dezent schei...! Wenn ich allerdings in die Ecken des Zimmers gehe drönt es mir die Ohren weg! 
Habe mal gegoogelt und gelesen das viele so ein Problem haben, habe aber noch keine Lösung gefunden, außer Raum wechseln oder andere Wohnung suchen XD...

Aaaach mist!


----------



## Pokerclock (30. September 2011)

*AW: Canton GLE 490 zu wenig Bass! Liegt es am Verstärker?*

Lautsprecher umstellen.


----------



## Gast12348 (30. September 2011)

*AW: Canton GLE 490 zu wenig Bass! Liegt es am Verstärker?*



Falco schrieb:


> Hmm jetzt weiß ich woran es liegt, es liegt nicht an dem Verstärker (AVR), nicht an den Einstellungen und auch nicht an den GLE 490er... Sondern es liegt an meinem schei.... Zimmer! Ich habe in der Mitte des Raumes ein Bassloch, quasie spüre ich dort kein bass und da ich mich dort die meiste zeit aufhalte ist das dezent schei...! Wenn ich allerdings in die Ecken des Zimmers gehe drönt es mir die Ohren weg!
> Habe mal gegoogelt und gelesen das viele so ein Problem haben, habe aber noch keine Lösung gefunden, außer Raum wechseln oder andere Wohnung suchen XD...
> 
> Aaaach mist!


 
Gibts schon Tricks, Phasenkorrektur bzw LZK


----------



## sipsap (30. September 2011)

*AW: Canton GLE 490 zu wenig Bass! Liegt es am Verstärker?*

oder halt komplett das ganze Zimmer umräumen, wenn es bei der jetzigen Konfiguration keinen anderen Platz für die LS gibt


----------

